# Gis



## abd11011 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

[No message]


----------



## abd11011 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

.



الشكل (1): يجمع نظام المعلومات الجغرافية تقنيات سابقة، ورث عنها بعض وظائفها وخصائصها
لعلك سمعت – اخى المستخدم – عن التطبيقات المشهورة لنظام المعلومات الجغرافية، مثل استخدامه في المواصلات لمعرفة أفضل الطرق بين موقعين في المدينة، أو استخدامه في مؤسسات الكهرباء لتوضيح مواقع مراكز التحويل وكيفية وصول الكهرباء إلى المناطق السكنية واكتشاف مصادر الأعطال بسرعة، أو استخدام الحكومات المحلية له في إدارة وتحديث حدود ملكية العقارات. لكن هذا النظام يمكن استخدامه تقريباً في أي شيء، فالتخطيط الجيد للخدمات الاجتماعية مثل الرعاية الصحية والتعليم الابتدائي يمكن إنجازه عبر نظام المعلومات الجغرافية، لما يتمتع به هذا النظام من قدرة على تحليل توزّع السكان ودراسة كيفية وصولهم إلى تلك المراكز الخدمية، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك يزداد استخدام نظام المعلومات الجغرافية باطّراد في مساعدة الأعمال التجارية على تحديد أسواقها المرتقبة والاهتمام بزبائنها. 
يمكننا إذاً أن نُعرّف نظام المعلومات الجغرافية بأنه مجموعة من المبادئ والتقنيات المستخدمة لإنجاز أحد الهدفين التاليين أو كليهما: 


 العثور على المواقع المناسبة لإنجاز هدف ما، اعتماداً على شروط ومعايير محددة، مثل العثور على أفضل موقع لإنشاء مطار، أو أفضل موقع لافتتاح مركز تجاري. ويمكن القيام بذلك باستخدام عدد من العمليات المنطقية. 


 الاستعلام عن خصائص معالم الخريطة، مثل معرفة الكثافة السكانية لمنطقة إدارية، أو سرعة المركبة المسموح بها على طريق، أو اسم صاحب العقار. وتنجز هذه العمليات في الأغلب بالنقر على المعلم الجغرافي (المنطقة الإدراية أو الطريق أو العقار) فيقوم نظام المعلومات الجغرافية باستخراج سماته من قاعدة البيانات المرافقة ويعرضها. 
تخزّن بيانات نظام المعلومات الجغرافية في أكثر من طبقة (layer) واحدة، وذلك للتغلب على المشاكل التقنية الناجمة عن معالجة كميات كبيرة من المعلومات دفعة واحدة. وتستخدم بعض البرامج مصطلح theme أي موضوع بدلاً من طبقة، ولكنها في طريقها إلى العودة إلى استخدام مصطلح طبقة. إن التغلب على مشكلة في طبقة الطرق، مثلاً، أفضل من معالجتها في كامل النظام، وتعتبر هذه السمة أساسية في نظام المعلومات الجغرافية. قياساً على ذلك يتألف مشروع نموذجي لنظام المعلومات الجغرافية لقرية من عدة طبقات، تشمل أولها طبقة حدود ملكية الأراضي الزراعية، وتُمثل هذه الطبقة بمجموعة من المضلعات المغلقة، لأن المضلعات هي الشكل الهندسي الأنسب لتمثيلها، بينما تخصّص الطبقة الثانية لبيوت القرية، والثالثة للمراكز الحكومية كالمدارس والمستشفيات وتُمثل هاتان الطبقتان بمجموعة من المضلعات أيضاً. وتتضمن الطبقة الرابعة الآبار، وتُمثل بمجموعة من النقاط. في حين تضم الطبقة 
الأخيرة الطرق المارة في تلك القرية وتُمثل بمجموعة من الخطوط.



الشكل (2): تتألف خريطة ضاحية سكنية في مشروع GIS من طبقة حدود العقارات (مضلعات فارغة بنية)، والمباني السكنية (مضلعات مصمتة زرق)، والمراكز الخدمية (مضلعات مصمتة حمر)، ، والطرق (خطوط زرق)، والهواتف العمومية (نقاط سود). يعرض GIS هذه الطبقات معاً ولكنه يتيح التحكم بكل طبقة على حدة.
يمتلك نظام المعلومات الجغرافية إمكانيات خاصة لربط عدة طبقات من البيانات المكانية وتحليلها وإنشاء الخرائط التي تمثل نتائج ذلك التحليل، مثل ربط طبقة الأراضي الزراعية بطبقة الطريق المقترح إنشاؤها لاكتشاف أي الأراضي الزراعية تتأثر بمرور الطريق الجديدة فيها، والمساحة المطلوب شراؤها من المالك. أو ربط طبقة الأراضي الزراعية بطبقة الآبار لمعرفة عدد الآبار في كل أرض، واستخدام نتائج هذا الربط في دراسة تهدف إلى ضبط إجراءات ترخيص حفر آبار جديدة في القرية.
البيانات المكانية والوصفية
يتطلب فهم نظام المعلومات الجغرافية واستخدامه معرفة البيانات المكانية والبيانات الو صفية التي تؤلف قوام هذا النظام. تتضمن البيانات المكانية (Spatial Data) معلومات عن موقع وشكل المعالم الجغرافية وتخزن عادة في إحداثيات، كما يمكن أن تتضمن معلومات أخرى عن علاقات تلك المعالم بعضها ببعض، مثل علاقتي الجوار والاتصال. بينما تتضمن البيانات الو صفية وهي السمات أو الأوصاف (attributes) الخصائص المرتبطة بتلك المعالم، وتخزن في جداول منفصلة عادة. وهكذا تتألف البيانات المكانية للآبار في مثال القرية السابق من إحداثيات س و ع تمثلان موقع البئر، وتتألف البيانات الو صفية أو السمات من اسم المالك، ورقم الترخيص، وعمق البئر. ويتميز نظام المعلومات الجغرافية بقدرته على ضم البيانات المكانية والسمات معاً.




الشكل (3): تتألف البيانات المكانية لطبقة الأشجار المعمرة في محمية طبيعية من جدول يتضمن رقماً فريداً وإحداثي س وإحداثي ع. أما السمات أو البيانات الوصفية فتتألف من جدول آخر يتضمن الرقم الفريد ذاته ونوع الشجرة وعمرها وارتفاعها (انظر الجدوليين التاليين).
الرقم
س
ع
12
347
194
13
567
334
14
516
226
15
657
255
16
430
257
17
606
153
18
319
373
الرقم
النوع
العمر 
(سنة)
الارتفاع 
(م)
12
أرز
110
67
13
صنوبر
135
80
14
أرز
120
72
15
أرز
120
70
16
تنّوب
80
65
17
تنّوب
75
60
18
صنوبر
125
73
تمثَّل البياناتُ المكانية في نظام المعلومات الجغرافية عادة في هيئتين، أولاهما البيانات المتّجهة (vector data) وهي أشكال معرّفة هندسياً، وتتألف من النقاط والخطوط والمضلعات، وثانيتهما البيانات المتسامتة أو النقطية (raster data)، وهي الصور الجوية وصور الأقمار الاصطناعية، ويطلق عليها أيضاً بيانات الشبكة (grid data) لأنها مؤلفة من شبكة من الخلايا. ويمتلك كل نموذج من هذين النموذجين نقاط قوة ونقاط ضعف، ولذلك يجب اختيار أحد هذين النموذجين حسب طبيعة المشروع والبيانات المتوفرة، مع العلم بأن الصور كثيراً ما تستخدم كخلفية للبيانات المتجهة، ولا تكون في هذه الحالة جزءاً مهماً من بيانات مشروع نظام المعلومات الجغرافية.



الشكل (4): يمكن تمثيل المنطقة (في الأسفل) ببيانات متجهة (vector) في أربع طبقات (في الوسط)، أو ببيانات متسامتة (raster) من 400 خلية في أربعة ألوان (في الأعلى).
تكمن الفائدة الرئيسية في هيئة البيانات المتجهة في قدرتها على تمثيل المعالم الجغرافية تمثيلاً دقيقاً، وهذا يجعلها مفيدةً في مهام التحليل المكاني التي تتطلب تحديد المواقع بدقة، كما في التطبيقات الهندسية والمساحية. كما أن هذا النوع من البيانات يسمح بتعريف العلاقات المكانية بين المعالم، مثل علاقة الجوار بين عقارين وعلاقة اتصال شارع بآخر، أي إمكانية الانتقال من هذا الشارع إلى ذاك. ويعرف ذلك باسم الطوبولوجيا (topology)، وهي مهمة جداً في تحليل الشبكة مثل إيجاد أفضل الطرق بين موقعين في شبكة طرق معقدة.


 
الشكل (5): 
تعرّف طوبولوجيّة الطريق في البيانات المتجهة نقطة بدايته ونهايته، ما يسمح لنظام المعلومات الجغرافية بفهم معنى "على يمين ويسار الطريق".
أما البيانات المتسامتة أو الصور فلا يمكنها تمثيل العلاقات الطوبولوجية بين المعالم الجغرافية، لأنها تتألف من شبكة من خلايا الصور أو البكسلات المنفصلة. ولكنها في المقابل مناسبة لتمثيل التدرّج أو التغيير المستمر في ظاهرة، مثل خريطة نوع التربة في الأراضي الزراعية، بينما تكون حدود التربة منفصلة عند تمثيلها في هيئة بيانات متجهة، لأن حدود المضلعات تكون واضحة وحادة. وتعتمد دقة هذا النوع من البيانات على حجم الخلية، وهو مساحة المنطقة من سطح الأرض الذي تمثله تلك الخلية، وكلما مثلت الخلية مساحة أصغر، كلما كان وضوح البيانات المتسامتة عالياً. ويمكن استخدام الصور الجوية وصور الأقمار الاصطناعية مباشرة في برمجيات نظام المعلومات الجغرافية القادرة على التعامل مع البيانات المتسامية. ولكن كلما زاد وضوح الصور كلما ازداد حجم الملف، وهذه إحدى المشاكل والقيود التي تحد من استخدام البيانات المتسامية. 
تعتمد مسألة اختيار هذا النوع أو ذاك من البيانات، إذاً، على طبيعة وهدف مشروع نظام المعلومات الجغرافية. ويتوقف نوع البيانات أساساً على طبيعة البيانات وحجمها وسهولة تحليلها والدقة المطلوبة. وعموماً تعتبر البيانات المتجهة اقتصادية، وتوفّر مستوى عال من الدقة، ولكن استخدامها في الحسابات الرياضية صعب نسبياً. ومن ناحية أخرى تميل بيانات الشبكة إلى استهلاك مساحات تخزين كبيرة، وتتميز بوضوح منخفض، لكنها أسهل أثناء تنفيذ الحسابات الرياضية.
لا يستطيع نظام المعلومات الجغرافية تحليل المعلومات في خريطة، إذا لم تكن هذه البيانات في هيئة رقمية يستطيع الحاسوب قراءتها، وهي البيانات المتجهة أو البيانات المتسامية. لذلك تستخدم عدة طرق لتحويل الخرائط الو رقية إلى خرائط رقمية. يُستخدم الترقيم (digitizing) لإنشاء نموذج حاسوبي للخريطة الو رقية مؤلف من بيانات متجهة، وتنجز عملية الترقيم هذه بتتبّع معالم الخريطة بواسطة الفأرة أو القلم فوق سطح خاص لجمع إحداثياتها. كما يُستخدم المسح (scanning) أيضاً للحصول على بيانات متسامية من الخريطة الو رقية. يمكن استخدامها مباشرة، عندما يكون نظام المعلومات الجغرافية قادراً على تحليل البيانات المتسامية، أو استخدامها كخلفية للمشروع إذا كان يعتمد على بيانات متجهة. يمكن أيضاً تحويل البيانات المتسامية إلى بيانات متجهة باستخدام برامج خاصة للتحويل بين هيئتي البيانات هذه، وتسمى هذه البرامج باسم اختصاراً لعبارة Raster to Vector.



الشكل (6): تحويل خريطة ورقية لمنطقة في مدينة حلب القديمة في سوريا ترقى إلى العام 1938، إلى خريطة رقمية في CAD ،GIS العام 1998، باستخدام برامج R2V.
*برمجيات نظام المعلومات الجغرافية*

تصنف برمجيات GIS في عدة أصناف وذلك تبعاً لطبيعة البيانات التي تستطيع التعامل معها، ومستوى الوظائف التي تقدمها، والبيئة التي تعمل فيها،.
الفئة
ESRI
Autodesk
MapInfo
Intergraph
مزود GIS
ArcIMS وArcSDE
GIS Design Server
SpatialWare وMapXtreme
-
احترافي
ArcInfo
Autodesk Map
-
GeoMedia Professional
مكتبي
ArcView
Autodesk World
MapInfo Professional
GeoMedia
متصفح بيانات
ArcExplorer
MapGuide Viewer
Pro Viewer
-
حلول متنقلة
ArcPad
OnSite
miAware
-
أدوات تطوير
MapObjects
-
MapX
-
*تعريفات*
GIS
نظام معلومات جغرافية مجموعة منظمة من الحواسيب والعتاد والبرمجيات والبيانات الجغرافية والموظفين، مصممة لالتقاط وتخزين وتحديث ومعالجة وتحليل وعرض البيانات ذات الأساس الجغرافي.
GPS
نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي
نظام مؤلف من أقمار اصطناعية وأجهزة استقبال، يستخدم لتحديد المواقع على الأرض.
CAD
التصميم بالحاسوب
نظام مؤتمت لتصميم ورسم وعرض المعلومات ذات الأساس المتجهي (vector).
Base Map
خريطة الأساس
خريطة تتضمن المعالم الجغرافية (الطرق، مثلاً) المستخدمة لتمثيل المواقع.
أضاف نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي GPS إمكانية جديدة لتجميع البيانات المتجهة وهو نظام يعتمد على الأقمار الاصطناعية للحصول على إحداثيات النقطة الذي يقف المستخدم عندها بدقة قد تصل إلى أجزاء المتر، مع إمكانية تجميع البيانات الوصفية أو السمات مباشرة، وتخزينها في جداول سابقة التعريف، تنقل هذه الخرائط والجداول فيما بعد إلى الحاسوب، ويمكن تصديرها إلى معظم الهيئات الشائعة في نظام المعلومات الجغرافية. 
*معالجة البيانات المكانية*
توفر برمجيات نظام المعلومات الجغرافية عدة وظائف تقليدية لمعالجة وتحليل البيانات المكانية، وهي استرجاع المعلومات، والقياس المكاني، والتراكب، والتوليد المكاني، وإنشاء الحريم (أو الحاجز) والممرات، وتحليل الشبكة، وإسقاط الخريطة، وتحليل نموذج التضاريس الرقمي. وسنلقي في هذه الدراسة نظرة سريعة على كل وظيفة من هذه الوظائف التي توضح أيضاً الأسباب التي جعلت من نظام المعلومات الجغرافية يزداد أهمية، يوم بعد يوم، في مساعدة صانعي القرار على اتخاذ قراراتهم بسرعة وحكمة: 


 *استرجاع المعلومات* (information retrieval): يستطيع المستخدم الحصول على المعلومات الخاصة بمعلم من معالم الخريطة من نظام إدارة قواعد البيانات الذي يحتفظ بتلك المعلومات، وذلك بالنقر على ذلك المعلم. وما يزيد من أهمية نظام المعلومات الجغرافية قدرته على إنشاء تقارير مخصّصة بالمعلومات التي يسترجعها المستخدم. 


 *إنتاج الخرائط الموضوعية* (thematic mapping): يستطيع نظام المعلومات الجغرافية إنتاج خرائط موضوعية للمعالم الجغرافية، ويعني ذلك إظهار السمات أو البيانات الو صفية في أسلوب رسومي، ويؤدي تغيير مظهر المعالم إلى جعل المعلومات أكثر وضوحاً، بتغيير لون المعلم أو نمط الخط المرسوم به أو ترميزه برمز خاص، أو حتى كتابة إحدى قيم البيانات الو صفية لكل معلم من المعالم على الخريطة. يمكن مثلاً استخدام دوائر أكبر لترميز المدن ذات عدد السكان الأكبر، أو استخدام خطوط عريضة لترميز الطرق ذات الكثافة المرورية العالية، أو استخدام اللون الأزرق لترميز أنابيب المياه التي مر على تركيبها أكثر من 20 عاماً. 



الشكل (7): يستطيع نظام المعلومات الجغرافية استخدام سمة عدد السكان مثلاً من بين السمات لترميز الدول بالألوان المختلفة تبعاً لعدد السكان فيها، وتسمى هذه الخرائط بالخرائط الموضوعية.


 *القياس المكاني* (spatial measurement): يسهّل نظام المعلومات الجغرافية أداء القياسات المكانية، وقد تكون هذه القياسات بسيطة مثل قياس مسافة بين نقطتين وقياس مساحة مضلع أو طول خط، ويمكن أن تكون معقدة مثل قياس مساحة المنطقة المشتركة بين عدة مضلعات موجودة في عدة خرائط. 


 *التراكب* (overlay): وهو إجراء هام في تحليل نظام المعلومات الجغرافية، ويتطلب تركيب طبقتين أو أكثر لإنتاج طبقة جديدة على الخريطة. 
مثال على التراكب: ينمو نوع من القمح المعدّل وراثياً أفضل ما ينمو في البيئة الجافة في فصول النمو الطويلة والتربة القلوية. فإذا توفرت بيانات كافية عن طول فصل النمو ونظام الرطوبة وقلوية التربة في منطقة زراعية مترامية الأطراف فما هو أفضل مكان لزراعة ذلكم النوع من القمح.
الجواب: يمكن معرفة أفضل مكان لزراعة ذلك النوع من القمح بتركيب عدة طبقات (خرائط) لتلك المنطقة تُظهر أولاها المخزون المائي وتبين الأخرى طول فصل النمو، بينما تتضمن الثالثة معلومات عن درجة حموضة التربة (pH). ويستطيع نظام المعلومات الجغرافية اختبار تلك الطبقات معاً لإنشاء طبقة جديدة تمثل أجزاء محددة من المنطقة الزراعية تفي بكافة شروط التربة المناسبة لنمو ذلك النوع من القمح. 


 *التوليد المكاني* (spatial interpolation): يمكن استخدام نظام المعلومات الجغرافي لدراسة خصائص التضاريس أو الشروط البيئية من عدد محدود من القياسات الحقلية. على سبيل المثال يمكن إنشاء خريطة الهطول المطري انطلاقاً من عدد محدود من القياسات المطرية المأخوذة في مواقع مختلفة على الخريطة، كما يمكن إنشاء خريطة التضاريس انطلاقاً من عدد محدود من قياسات الارتفاع في الخريطة. ومن البدهي أن تتوقف دقة البيانات المولّدة على عدد القياسات المأخوذة. 



الشكل (8): يستطيع GIS إضافة طبقة منحنيات التسوية بتوليدها آلياً من سمات في طبقة نقاط أخرى باستخدام وظيفة التوليد المكاني. 
*إنشاء الحرم والممرات* (buffer and corridors): يستعمل الحاجز – أو الحرم و الحريم كما يطلق عليه في المصادر العربية، والكلمة الصحيحة الحريم – عندما تعتمد عملية التحليل ومعرفة المنطقة التي سيشملها حدث ما على قياس مسافة محددة انطلاقاً من نقطة أو خط أو مضلع. وهكذا يستطيع نظام المعلومات الجغرافية إنشاء دائرة تمثل منطقة التخريب الناجم عن انفجار مصنع كيميائي بمعرفة نصف قطر التخريب ورسم دائرة بحيث يكون ذلكم المصنع في مركزها.



الشكل (9): لا تسمح القوانين بافتتاح صيدلية في الموقع A لأن الصيدلية C لا تبعد عنها بالمسافة المطلوبة، ولكن الموقع B مناسب لذلك. يقوم GIS باكتشاف ذلك القرار بمفرده عبر عدة خطوات، ومن دون تدخل المستخدم.


 *تحليل الشبكة* (network analysis): يستطيع نظام المعلومات الجغرافية معالجة مشاكل الشبكة المعقدة، مثل تحليل شبكة الطرق، لمعرفة زمن الرحلة بين النقطة أ والنقطة ب على الخريطة عند سلوك طريق ما، أو تحديد الطرق التي يمكن أن تقود إلى النقطة ب انطلاقاً من النقطة أ. ويمكن استخدام تحليل الشبكة في أمور أكثر تعقيداً، مثل تقديم النصيحة إلى شركة النقليات بشأن الطريق الذي يجب أن تسلكه شاحنات الشركة عندما تنقل البضائع إلى عدة أمكنة، وتوقيت انطلاقها واستراحتها الخ. ومن الأمور التي يمكن استخدام تحليل الشبكة فيها إصلاح أعطال شبكة الهاتف والكهرباء والمياه. 


 *إسقاط الخريطة* (map projection): يعتبر إسقاط الخريطة مكوناً أساسياً في فن صناعة الخرائط. والإسقاط نموذج هندسي يقوم بتحويل مواقع المعالم على سطح الأرض الكروية ثلاثية الأبعاد إلى ما يقابلها من مواقع على سطح الخريطة ثنائية الأبعاد. وبما أنه من المستحيل إسقاط الشكل الكروي بدقة على مستو، فقد تصدت بعض أنواع الإسقاط للمحافظة على الشكل، بينما اشتهرت أنواع أخرى من الإسقاط بالمحافظة على المساحة أو المسافة أو الاتجاه. وتستخدم أنواع مختلفة من الإسقاط لأنواع الخرائط المختلفة لأن كل نوع من أنواع الإسقاط مناسب لاستخدام محدد. 


 *تحليل نموذج التضاريس الرقمي* (digital terrain analysis): يستطيع نظام المعلومات الجغرافية بناء نماذج ثلاثية الأبعاد للموقع الجغرافي عندما يمكن تمثيل طبوغرافية هذا الموقع بنموذج بيانات (إحداثيات) س وَ ع وَ ص، يعرف باسم نموذج التضاريس أو الارتفاع الرقمي (Digital Terrain or Elevation Model)، ويشار إليه اختصاراً بالأحرف DTM أو DEM. 
تمثل بيانات س وَ ع مواقع على المستوي الأفقي، بينما تمثل ص ارتفاعات هذه المواقع. وكما يبدو في الشكل فإن هذه البيانات يمكن تمثيلها على شكل مصفوفة DEM (خلايا الشبكة) أو على شكل شبكة مثلثة غير منتظمة (Triangulated Irregular Network: TIN).



الشكل (10): يستطيع GIS بناء 
نموذج التضاريس الرقمي من مجموعة من إحداثيات س و ع وص.
*ويمكن استخدام البيانات المشنقة من نموذج التضاريس الرقمي في تحليل الظواهر البيئية أو المشاريع الهندسية التي تتأثر دراستها بالارتفاعات أو الميول، كما في دراسات الغابات والطمي النهري. وتسمح إمكانيات الإظهار البصري في الحواسيب بعرض نموذج التضاريس الرقمي في شكل ثلاثي الأبعاد، من أية زاوية مطلوبة. مثال: يستطيع المهندسون المدنيون استخدام نموذج الارتفاع الرقمي لمعرفة أنسب الأساليب في حجب منشأ جديد عن التضاريس المحيطة (مثل منجم مفتوح)، وتقدير كمية الحجب الإضافي اللازمة لإخفاء المنشأة أو تقليل مستويات الضجيج الناجمة عنه. *


*تطبيقات أنظمة**المعلومات الجغرافية*
إن مصطلح GIS هو اختصار لعبارة "أنظمة المعلومات الجغرافية"، وفيما يلي نورد لكم في إيجاز بعض أهم ما توصف به أنظمة المعلومات الجغرافية :
1 – نظام حاسب آلي للتحكم، الحفظ، الاسترداد، التحليل والعرض للبيانات المكانية.
2 – سلسلة متكاملة من المكونات لإنشاء البيانات المكانية ومعالجتها وحفظها وإدارتها.
3 – توليفة منسقة من مكونات جهاز الحاسب الآلي والتطبيقات والبيانات الجغرافية والكوادر الفنية التي تتولى القيام بتكوين، حفظ، تحديث، معالجة، تحليل وعرض كافة تصنيفات المعلومات الجغرافية، حيث أصبح متاحاً باستخدام أنظمة المعلومات الجغرافية إمكانية بعمليات معالجة المعلومات الجغرافية وتتسم هذه العمليات بالتعقيد والصعوبة وتستهلك الكثير من الوقت.
4 – نظام لمعالجة وتحليل البيانات مبني على حزم من البيانات ذات بعدين موزعة مكانياً، وحزم البيانات هذه قد تشتمل على العناصر التي تشكل الخريطة نفسها عندما تتضمن بيانات ذات علاقة نوعية تخص منطقة ما ويتم تسجيلها على هيئة نقاط، خطوط، مضلعات، وغالباً ما تكون حزم البيانات هذه ذات علاقة كمية تمثل خلية في شبكة مستطيلة وتكون عادة على هيئة صورة وتعرف أيضاً بإسم نظام المعلومات المرمز جغرافياً.
الخريطة الرقمية :
الخريطة الرقمية هي تشكيل المعالم الخرائطية في صيغة تتيح حفظ قيم العناصر التي تكونها رقمياً على الحاسب الآلي ومعالجتها وعرضها وطباعتها، والخريطة الرقمية هي أيضاً قاعدة البيانات أو الملف الذي يحتوي على عناصر تتحول إلى خريطة عند معالجته وعرضه وطباعته بإستخدام أنظمة المعلومات الجغرافية. 
الترقيم :
الترقيم هو عملية تحويل خريطة ورقية مطبوعة إلى الهيئة الرقمية ليمكن قراءتها على الحاسب الآلي، وذلك بإدخال الإحداثيات الجغرافية للمعالم الجغرافية بإستخدام طاولة الترقيم أو تطبيقات خاصة على الحاسب الآلي، ويتم حفظ هذه الإحداثيات وعناصرها في قاعدة بيانات 

*الخرائط التى ترسم بطريقة المتجهات*
الخرائط التي ترسم بطريقة المتجهات هي عبارة عن رسومات دقيقة تشتمل على ثلاثة عناصر هي
(1) نقاط : يتم إستخدامها لتمثيل موقع أو معلم من المعالم التي يتم تثميلها على هيئة نقاط مثل آبار البترول، مواقع المدن، الخدمات والمعالم الهامة. 
(2) خطوط : تبدأ وتنتهي بشكل مستقيم أو منحنى ويتم إستخدامها لتمثيل الطرق، الحدود السياسية، الأنهار، …إلخ. 
(3) مضلعات : مضلعات مغلقة تمثل العناصر المكانية مثل الإقليم، المناطق الزراعية، البلكات السكنية والمناطق المعمورة، البحار، الحدائق، …إلخ. 
*الخريطة التى ترسم بطريقة النقاط :*
هي عبارة عن صورة أو رسم أصلي يمثل خريطة، والمكون الرئيسي للخريطة المرسومة بطريقة RASTER هي مربعات متناهية الصغر تسمى PIXELS وعادة ما يكون طول ضلعها عشر المليمتر مما يجعلها غير مرئية بالعين المجردة، ويتم الحصول على هذا النوع من الخرائط عن طريق عملية المسح الضوئي للخرائط المطبوعة أو مصورات الأقمار الصناعية والمصورات الجوية، ويعود المصطلح "نظام معالجة البيانات الصورية" للتطبيقات المتخصصة في معالجة وإدارة هذا النوع من البيانات. 
*حلول انظمة المعلومات الجغرافية :*
نتيجة للتطور والتقدم الكبير والمتسارع الذي يشهده مجال الحاسب الآلي والتصميمات الجرافيكية ونظراً للحاجة المتنامية لخفض التكلفة والجهد والوقت للتمكن من المنافسة في أسواق سريعة التقلب وشديدة المنافسة، وجدنا أنه من الضروري توفير حلول أنظمة معلومات جغرافية على مستوى عال من الدقة والشمولية لعملائنا من الجهات الحكومية والخاصة مما يؤدي لسرعة الحصول على المعلومات اللازمة وتحليلها لإجراء الدراسات والأبحاث ووضع الخطط، وذلك لمساعدة المسئولين وصانعي القرار والمخططين والإستشاريين في مهامهم التعامل مع الظروف الطارئة.
*ماهى الاستخدامات الممكنة لأنظمة المعلومات الجغرافية*
باعتبارها تقنية تستخدم على أجهزة الحاسب الآلي المكتبي والأجهزة الخادمة، أصبحت أنظمة المعلومات الجغرافية تتميز بفاعلية أكثر كما أصبحت منتشرة ومتاحة للجميع، وهناك عوامل عدة تشكل الاحتياج إلى أنظمة المعلومات الجغرافية، فهناك الحاجة المتنامية لأنظمة المعلومات الجغرافية لمواجهة ضغط النمو السكاني المتزايد ودراسة وتحليل إحتياجات السكان وتوظيف إمكانيات وقدرات الموارد البشرية، وكذلك تنظيم تطور ونمو النطاق العمراني للمدن القائمة والمدن الجديدة ومعالجة البنية الأساسية فيها وفقاً لأحدث الأساليب العلمية، وكذلك استكشاف مصادر الثروات الطبيعية وحصرها لتحقيق الاستفادة المثلي منها، كم أن تحديات العولمة والأوضاع الاقتصادية تحتم استغلال هذه الأنظمة والاستفادة منها لمسايرة الإيقاع البالغ السرعة للحركة الاقتصادية العالمية، وهلم جراً، وفي هذا السياق فإن استخدامات أنظمة المعلومات الجغرافية المتاحة لا حصر لها، حيث تعتبر أنظمة المعلومات الجغرافية واحدة من أهم التقنيات لتوظيف ونقل المعلومات.
تم بحمد الله 
الدرس الاول




*النقاط الأساسية:*

ما هو نظام المعلومات الجغرافية GIS
ما هو برنامج ArcView® GIS
ماذا في ArcView
ما هو نظام المعلومات الجغرافية المكتبي (Desktop GIS)
كيف يعمل نظام المعلومات الجغرافية المكتبي
مصطلحات تهمك
*ما هو نظام المعلومات الجغرافية **GIS*

ليس هناك تعريف ثابت لنظام المعلومات الجغرافية (Geographic Information System)، بسبب تعدد التطبيقات والاختلاف الناشئ حول تحديد وتصنيف أهداف هذا النظام، ومن هذه التعاريف: 

تعريف *دويكر* (DUEKER 1979): "نظام المعلومات الجغرافية هو حالة خاصة من نظام المعلومات تحتوي على قواعد بيانات تعتمد على دراسة التوزيع المكاني للظواهر والأنشطة والأهداف التي يمكن تحديدها في المحيط المكاني مثل النقاط والخطوط والمساحات، حيث يقوم نظام المعلومات الجغرافية بمعالجة البيانات المرتبطة بتلك النقاط أو الخطوط أو المساحات لجعل البيانات جاهزة لاسترجاعها من أجل تحليلها أو الاستعلام عن بيانات من خلالها".

تعريف *باروغ *(BURROUGH 1986): "نظام المعلومات الجغرافية هو مجموعة من رزم البرمجيات التي تمتاز بقدرتها على إدخال وتخزين واستعادة ومعالجة وعرض بيانات مكانية لجزء من سطح الأرض.".

تعريف *مولر* (MULLER 1991): "نظام المعلومات الجغرافية تفهم عادة بأنها عمليات تهتم بالخرائط كبيرة المقياس وتعتمد على مصادر مالية كبيرة، والتي تنتج بواسطة الحكومات والأقسام الإدراية والبلديات، حيث أن الهدف الأساسي منها هو دعم السياسيين والإداريين لاتخاذ قرارات متوازنة فيما يتعلق بالموارد الطبيعية والبشرية".
ولكن التعريف التالي يجمع مكونات نظام المعلومات الجغرافية ووظائفه. فالمكونات المطلوبة لإنجاز مهام نظام المعلومات الجغرافية تتضمن مايلي:

ا*لأشخاص*: وهذا أهم مكونات نظام المعلومات الجغرافية. فالأشخاص يطورون الإجراءات ويعرّفون مهام نظام المعلومات الجغرافية.
*البيانات*: تؤثر دقة البيانات وتوفرها على نتائج أي استعلام أو تحليل.
*العتاد:* تؤثر إمكانيات العتاد على سرعة المعالجة وسهولة الاستخدام ونوع الخرج المتوفر.
*البرمجيات:* وهذا لا يتضمن برنامج نظام المعلومات الجغرافي فقط، ولكنه يتضمن برمجيات قواعد البيانات ورسوم التصميم بالحاسوب وهكذا.
*الإجراءات:* يتطلب التحليل طريقة معرّفة جيداً ومتماسكة لإنتاج نتائج صحيحة وقابلة لإعادة الإنتاج.
راجع أيضاً:
أي البرامج أفضل لتطوير مشروع GIS
ما هو برنامج ArcView® GIS
هو نظام معلومات جغرافية مكتبي مزوّد بواجهة رسومية سهلة الاستخدام، تسمح بتحميل البيانات المكانية (spatial) والجدولية (tabular)، ما يسمح بعرض البيانات كخرائط وجداول ومخططات بيانية. يزوّد ArcView الأدوات التي يحتاجها المستخدم للاستعلام عن البيانات وتحليلها وعرض النتائج في خرائط بجودة العروض التقديمية. 
يأتي برنامج ArcView GIS من شركة ESRI (اختصار لعبارة "معهد أبحاث أنظمة البيئة")، وهي شركة تقوم بتطوير برامج نظام معلومات جغرافية تغطي كافة المجالات، بدءاً بالمهام المكتبية لإعداد الخرائط وانتهاءً بالتطبيقات الكبيرة المستعملة في الأبحاث العلمية.
الشكل (1): نافذة إقلاع ArcView.




*ماذا في **ArcView*

وظائف نظام معلومات جغرافية من الفئة المكتبية، مع واجهة تطبيقية سهلة الاستخدام.
إنشاء الخرائط الموضوعية.
إنشاء وتحرير البيانات.
التحليل المكاني.
التشفير الجغرافي (geocoding) للعناوين.
الوصول إلى قواعد البيانات الخارجية: يمكن باستخدام أداة التحكم SQL Connect® الاتصال بأنظمة إدارة قواعد البيانات العلائقية مثل ORACLE® و™SYBASE و™INGRES وMicrosoft® Access و™INFORMIX.
التخصيص باستخدام Avenue: يمكن تخصيص قوائم وأزرار وأدوات ArcView (أي تعديلها حسب الحاجة) باستخدام لغة البرمجة Avenue.
امتدادات (برامج ملحقة) توفر وظائف نظام معلومات جغرافية إضافية: مثل كاتب التقرير (Report Writer) وقارئ التصميم بالحاسوب (CAD Reader) ومصمم صناديق الحوار (Dialog Designer) وأداة مفتاح الخريطة (Legend Tool)…الخ.



الشكل (2): القوائم وأشرطة الأدوات.
*ما هو نظام المعلومات الجغرافية المكتبي*

هو نظام قوي لإعداد الخرائط، يعمل على الحواسيب المكتبية. وهو برنامج يربط المواقع بمعلومات عنها بحيث تتمكن من: 

عرض المعلومات كخرائط.
تحليل المواقع.
العثور على المواقع المحتملة، بالاعتماد على مجموعة من المعايير.
عرض المعلومات البشرية في خريطة، وذلك لمعرفة أين توجد الأسواق وأين يعيش الزبائن؟
دمج الخرائط مع معلومات مأخوذة من مصادر متعددة.
تطوير الخرائط بسهولة.


 
الشكل (3): نظام المعلومات الجغرافي المكتبي هو نظام قوي لإعداد الخرائط.
*كيف يعمل نظام المعلومات الجغرافية المكتبي *





 
الشكل (4): يؤدي انتقاء سوريا على الخريطة إلى انتقاء السجل الخاص بها في جدول الصفات. كما يؤدي انتقاء ذلك السجل إلى انتقاء سوريا على الخريطة لأن معالم الخريطة مربوطة بصفاتها.
*مصطلحات تهمك* 




*معالم* (features):الكائنات المعروضة على الخريطة، سواء الطبيعية أو الاصطناعية. لكل معلم موقع، وشكل يعرض من خلاله، ورمز يعرض واحدة أو أكثر من خصائصه. 

*صفات* أو *سمات* (attribute): يخزن نظام المعلومات الجغرافية المعلومات المتعلقة بالمعالم في قاعدة بيانات ويربط هذه المعلومات بمعالم الخريطة. يشار إلى هذه المعلومات بالصفات أو السمات. يمكن أن تتضمن صفات المبنى اسم المالك ونوع المبنى والحجم ورقم رخصة البناء.

*مواضيع* (themes): وهي تماثل الطبقات في برامج التصميم بالحاسوب. وهي الوحدة التي تضم مجموعة من المعالم الشبيهة (الشوارع مثلاً) مع صفاتها.
*قاعدة بيانات نظام معلومات جغرافية* (GIS Database): مجموعة المواضيع في منطقة جغرافية.


----------



## abd11011 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الدرس الثاني


*النقاط الأساسية:* 

استكشاف نافذة التطبيق
مستندات ArcView
نافذة المشروع
*استكشاف نافذة التطبيق* 

تتألف نافذة التطبيق من واجهة المستخدم الرسومية (GUI). ويمكن نقل وتحجيم وتصغير وتكبير هذه النافذة مثل كل النوافذ في برنامج ArcView. 
تتألف واجهة المستخدم من أدوات تحكم تدعى القوائم Menus (رقم 1) والأدوات (رقم 2) والأزرار (رقم 3) مرتبة في ثلاثة صفوف في أعلى نافذة التطبيق. يوفر شريط القوائم إمكانية الوصول إلى وظائف ArcView. ويوفر شريط الأزرار طريقاً مختصراً إلى الوظائف الأكثر استخداماً في البرنامج. بينما يحتوي شريط الأدوات على الأدوات التي تنجز المهام باستخدام الفأرة، وعندما تنقر على أداة من هذه الأدوات يتغير المؤشر تبعاً لهذه الأداة.
تتألف نافذة التطبيق أيضاً من نافذة مشروع (project Window) واحدة. (رقم 4). وتعرض نافذة المشروع أسماء كل المستندات الموجودة في مشروع ArcView.
يحظى كل نوع من المعلومات المستخدمة أثناء العمل في البرنامج بنافذة مستند (Document window) خاصة (رقم 5)، وتختلف واجهة المستخدم الرسومية تبعاً لنوع نافذة المستند النشطة.
عندما تنقل المؤشر فوق خيار من خيارات قائمة أو زر أو أداة يعرض شريط الحالة (رقم 6) شرحاً فورياً عن الوظيفة التي يؤديها. كما يبين شريط الحالة المسافات والقدر المنجز من العمليات التي تستهلك وقتاً طويلاً نسبياً.



الشكل (1): نافذة التطبيق في برنامج ArcView.
*مستندات **ArcView*
يدعم ArcView مجموعة كبيرة من مصادر البيانات ويعرض كل منها في نافذة خاصة به تسمى نافذة المستند. وكما ذكرنا فإن واجهة المستخدم الرسومية تتغير تلقائياً تبعاً لنوع نافذة المستند النشطة، لتوفر الأدوات والأزرار والقوائم التي تحتوي على الوظائف المستخدمة مع هذا النوع أو ذاك من
المعلومات. 

يمكنك في ArcView فتح عدة نوافذ معاً، ولكنك لن تستطيع العمل إلا على واحدة منها فقط، تسمى هذه النافذة بالنافذة النشطة أو الحالية. ويمكن جعل إحدى النوافذ نافذة نشطة بالنقر فوق شريط العنوان (المساحة الزرقاء في أعلى النافذة) أو بانتقائها من قائمة "النافذة" (Window).


 
الشكل (2): المشهد.
يعرض المشهد (view) مواضيع (themes) المعلومات المكانية، مثل الدول والتقسيمات الإدارية والمدن والأنهار والطرق والمدارس والعقارات والمصارف والفنادق.


 
الشكل (3): الجدول.
يعرض الجدول (table) المعلومات التي تصف المعالم (features) التي تشاهدها ضمن المشهد. مثل أسماء الدول والشوارع وعدد السكان وعدد الحسابات المفتوحة في مصرف ما.


 
الشكل (4): الرسم البياني.
يُعتبر الرسم البياني (chart) وسيلة بصرية لتمثيل البيانات في الجدول. يسمح ArcView للمستخدم بإنشاء ستة أنواع مختلفة من الرسوم البيانية.


 
الشكل (5): التخطيط.
يسمح التخطيط (layout) للمستخدم بدمج المستندات (مشاهد وجداول ورسوم بيانية) والعناصر الرسومية الأخرى في نافذة واحدة وذلك لإنشاء خرائط تقديمية عالية الجودة مناسبة للطباعة.


 
الشكل (6): النص البرمجي.
النصوص البرمجية هي برامج تكتب بلغة برمجة تدعى Avenue. يمكن استخدام هذه اللغة لتخصيص الواجهة التطبيقية في برنامج ArcView ولأتمتة مهام GIS الشائعة ولإنشاء تطبيقات كاملة.

*نافذة المشروع* 



تُنجز المهام في برنامج ArcView ضمن مشروع. والمشروع هو مجموعة من المستندات المترابطة التي تعمل معاً خلال جلسة العمل في ArcView. يمكن أن يحتوي المشروع خمسة أنواع من المستندات هي المشاهد والجداول والرسوم البيانية والتخطيطات والنصوص البرمجية.


 
الشكل (7): نافذة المشروع في ArcView.
ينظم مشروع ArcView ويخزن حالة المستندات التي يحتويها، بما في ذلك الكيفية والمكان التي يتم عرضها فيه، ومجموعة الانتقاء الحالية ومظهر نافذة التطبيق. ويشبه حفظ المشروع عملية التقاط صورة لحالة ArcView لحظة حفظه. 
تُخزّن معلومات المشروع في ملف يدعى ملف المشروع (project window). وهو ملف بهيئة آسكي (ASCII) بالامتداد APR، مثل الملف asia.apr.
تعرض نافذة المشروع في شريط العنوان اسم المشروع، وتسرد في لائحة خاصة أسماء كل مستندات المشروع وتستخدم كنقطة للعبور إلى كل المستندات في المشروع (الحالي طبعاً).
الدرس الثالث


*النقاط الأساسية:* 

نظرة أقرب على المشاهد والمواضيع
العمليات الشائعة على المواضيع
نظرة أقرب على الجداول
نظرة أقرب على الرسوم البيانية
نظرة أقرب على التخطيطات
نظرة أقرب على النصوص البرمجية
استخدام نظام التعليمات في ArcView 

*نظرة أقرب على المشاهد والمواضيع*
يربط ArcView مجموعة المعالم (features) وسماتها في وحدة منطقية تدعى موضوعاً (theme)، ويتيح إدارة هذه الموضوعات في وحدة أكبر تدعى مشهداً (view). 
يمثل الموضوع مجموعة من كائنات العالم الحقيقي مثل الأنهار في العالم، مصحوبة بسماتها، مثل أسماء هذه الأنهار. ويمتلك كل موضوع اسماً خاصاً به، ويستخدم رمزاً واحداً أو أكثر لعرض معالمه. ويمكن عرض عدة مواضيع للمنطقة الجغرافية ذاتها في المشهد ذاته.
يمثل الشكل التالي مشهداً يتضمن موضوع مدن العالم وموضوع الأنهار وموضوع البحيرات وموضوع الدول.



الشكل (1): يتألف المشهد من أربعة مواضيع ظاهرة في جدول المحتويات .
تتألف نافذة المشهد من جزئين هما جدول المحتويات (الجزء 1) وشاشة الخريطة (الجزء 2). يسرد جدول المحتويات المواضيع ويعرض مفاتيح الخريطة لكل منها، وتُظهر شاشة الخريطة المعالم الموجودة في كافة المواضيع. وتحتوي واجهة الاستخدام الخاصة بنافذة المشهد (الجزء 3) القوائم والأزرار والأدوات التي تُستخدم لإنجاز العمليات على المشهد والمواضيع.
*العمليات الشائعة على المواضيع*

يسمح البرنامج بتنفيذ عدة عمليات على المواضيع، ومن أكثر هذه العمليات شيوعاً تمكين الموضوع وتعطيله، وتفعيل الموضوع (active)، وتغيير ترتيب عرض (display order) الموضوع.
*تمكين وتعطيل الموضوع:*
لجعل الموضوع ظاهراً في المشهد يجب تمكين الموضوع وذلك بالنقر على مربعه في جدول المحتويات. بينما يؤدي النقر على مربع موضوع ظاهر مرة ثانية إلى تعطيله. وعندما يكون الموضوع ممكّناً يقوم ArcView برسمه في شاشة الخريطة، وعندما لا يكون كذلك لا يقوم ArcView برسمه في شاشة الخريطة. ومن المهم أن تعلم أن تعطيل الموضوع يؤثر على عرضه فقط، ولا يعني حذف المعالم الموجودة فيه. ومن المهم أن تعلم أيضاً أن ArcView لا يشترط أن يكون الموضوع ممكّناً قبل تنفيذ العمليات عليه.


 
الشكل (2-أ): تمكين عرض موضوع البحيرات. 


 
الشكل (2-ب): تعطيل عرض موضوع البحيرات.
*تفعيل الموضوع:*
تعمل معظم الوظائف على المواضيع الفعّالة فقط. عندما يكون الموضوع فعّالاً، فإنه يظهر مرتفعاً في جدول المحتويات. يعني هذا أنه يسمح بتنفيذ العمليات عليه. ويمكنك تفعيل الموضوع بالنقر عليه في جدول المحتويات. ولتفعيل أكثر من موضوع معاً، اضغط مفتاح Shift وانقر فوق المواضيع التي ترغب بتفعيلها.


 
الشكل (3): موضوع الأنهار هو الموضوع الفعّال.
*ترتيب عرض الموضوع:*
يرسم ArcView المواضيع بالترتيب بدءاً من الموضوع في أسفل جدول المحتويات، وانتهاءً بالموضوع في أعلى جدول المحتويات. ولتغيير ترتيب عرض أحد المواضيع، اجعل المؤشر فوق الموضوع في جدول المحتويات، واضغط ضغطاً متواصلاً بزر الفأرة الأيسر، ثم اسحب الموضوع إلى الموقع الجديد (إلى الأعلى أو الأسفل).
*نظرة أقرب على الجداول:*
يستخدم الجدول في ArcView لعرض البيانات الجدولية. ويحتوي الجدول معلومات وصفية عن المعالم في الخريطة مثل الدول والزبائن والعقارات موزعة في صفوف وأعمدة. ويعرّف كل صف أو سجل (record) كل السمات التابعة لمعلم واحد من معالم الخريطة. بينما يُعرّف كل عمود أو حقل (field) سمة واحدة لكل معالم الخريطة.
الشكل (4): نافذة الجدول في برنامج ArcView، لاحظ واجهة الاستخدام الخاصة بالجداول.



تسمح الجداول بالعمل على بيانات مأخوذة من مصادر متنوعة. وباستخدام ArcView يمكنك الوصول إلى أية مصادر للبيانات الجدولية. 
يمكن عرض المعلومات في الجدول، والاستعلام عنها، وتحليلها. وإذا كان الجدول يتضمن معلومات عن مواقع معالم ما (إحداثيات آبار النفط، أو عناوين الزبائن مثلاً)، فإنه يمكنك عرض هذه البيانات في المشهد مباشرة.
تتضمن جداول المواضيع معلومات وصفية (سمات) عن المعالم الجغرافية في موضوع. ويمكنك الوصول إلى سمات الموضوع من المشهد مباشرة. يقوم ArcView تلقائياً بإدارة العلاقة بين المواضيع وجداول سماتها، بحيث لا يضطر المستخدم إلى تحميل هذه الجداول في ArcView بشكل منفصل، كلما قام بتحميل موضوع ما.
*نظرة أقرب على الرسوم البيانية:*

تُعتبر الرسوم البيانية أسلوباً بصرياً لعرض البيانات الجدولية. فهي تشير إلى جدول موجود في ArcView. ويحدد نوع الرسم البياني كيفية عرضه.



الشكل (5): نافذة الرسوم البيانية في برنامج ArcView.
يمكنك استخدام الرسوم البيانية لعرض السمات ومقارنتها والاستعلام عنها. فمثلاً يمكن النقر على أحد الجزء الأحمر من الرسم البياني الدائري لعرض المعلومات في السجل (صف كم جدول) الذي يشير إليه ذلك الجزء. تعتبر الرسوم البيانية ديناميكية لأنها تعرض تعكس الحالة الراهنة للبيانات في الجدول، ويؤدي أي تغيير في بيانات الجدول إلى عكسها تلقائياً في الرسم البياني. 
ويسمح ArcView للمستخدم باختيار نوع الرسم البياني من ستة أنواع موجودة هي الدائري (pie) والمساحي (area) والشريطي (bar) والعمودي (column) والخطي (line) و س ع المبعثر (xy scattered)
*نظرة أقرب على التخطيطات:* 



يمكنك في مستند التخطيط ضم عدة مستندات ArcView مثل المشاهد والرسوم البيانية، وعدة مكونات أخرى مثل سهم الشمال ومفتاح الخريطة ومقياس الخريطة وشعار الشركة، وذلك لإنشاء خريطة ذات جودة طباعة عالية. فمثلاً يمكن أن يتضمن التخطيط مشهدين ورسماً بيانياً للمقارنة وسهم شمال لتوجيه الشخص الذي يقرأ الخريطة وعنواناً يخبره عن غرض إنشاء هذه الخريطة.



الشكل (6): نافذة التخطيطات في برنامج ArcView.
وبعد إنشاء التخطيط يمكن إرساله إلى طابعة أو راسمة، كما يمكن تصديره إلى هيئة ملفات رسومية أخرى لمعالجته في برنامج آخر، ويمكن أيضاً حفظ التخطيط كقالب للاستعانة به على إنشاء تخطيطات أخرى.
*نظرة أقرب على النصوص البرمجية:*
تشبه نافذة محرر النصوص البرمجية محررات النصوص الأخرى، ويستخدم لكتابة نصوص Avenue البرمجية. ونصوص Avenue البرمجية هي برامج تسمح للمستخدم بأتمتة المهام وإضافة إمكانيات جديدة إلى ArcView وبناء التطبيقات المختلفة.



الشكل (7): نافذة النصوص البرمجية في برنامج ArcView.

*استخدام نظام التعليمات في **ArcView**:*
يعتبر نظام التعليمات في ArcView أداة ثمينة لتعلم البرنامج وإنجاز العمل، مثل أنظمة التعليمات في البرامج الأخرى. ويجعل نظام التعليمات من التنقل بين المواضيع وتتبع الخطوات والإرشادات عملية سهلة. كما يتضمن معجماً بمصطلحات ArcView ونظام المعلومات الجغرافية.






يمكن الوصول إلى المعلومات المطلوبة بعدة طرق، هي استخدام لسان تبويب "المحتويات" (*******s) لاستعراض محتويات نظام التعليمات في ArcView وهي منظمة على شكل كتب. أو استخدام لسان تبويب "الفهرس" (Index) وكتابة كلمة تشير إلى الموضوع الذي ترغب بمعرفة المزيد عنه، حيث يقوم نظام المساعدة بعرض لائحة من المواضيع التي تتعلق بالكلمة التي كتبتها. أو استخدام لسان تبويب "البحث" (Find) للعثور على المواضيع التي ترد فيها كلمة أو عبارة محددة.
الدرس الرابع


*النقاط الأساسية:* 

إنشاء المشاهد والمواضيع
أنواع المعالم في الموضوع
مصادر البيانات المكانية للمواضيع
مصادر أخرى للبيانات
*إنشاء المشاهد والمواضيع* 

المشهد – كما تعلمت في الدروس السابقة – خريطة تفاعلية تعرض مواضيع themes (أي طبقات) المعلومات الجغرافية. ويمكن أن يتضمن المشروع عدة مشاهد تقوم بعرض مواضيع من مصادر متنوعة للبيانات. وهذه المشاهد العدة في المشروع قد تكون لمنطقة جغرافية واحدة (المملكة العربية السعودية)، أو لمناطق جغرافية متعددة (اليمن وسوريا وفلسطين).



الشكل (1): يتضمن هذا المشروع ثلاثة مشاهد لمناطق جغرافية مختلفة.
أما الموضوع فهو مجموعة متميزة من المعالم الجغرافية، كالدول أو الشوارع أو المباني أو الأنهار، مع سمات (أي أوصاف) هذه المعالم. ويمكن إنشاء المواضيع انطلاقاً من مصادر بيانات مختلفة، كالخرائط الرقمية (ملفات أوتوكاد مثلاً) والصور وملفات جداول البيانات. 
تمثل معالم الموضوع كائنات جغرافية باستخدام ثلاثة أشكال أساسية هي النقاط والخطوط والمضلعات. وكمثال على ذلك: يمثل الموضوع الطرق الرئيسية باستخدام الخطوط، والفنادق باستخدام النقاط، والدول باستخدام المضلعات.
*أنواع المعالم في الموضوع* :


تمثل المعالم كائنات من العالم الحقيقي. وتمتلك كل منها موقعاً، وشكلاً يمثلها (نقطة أو خط أو مضلع) ينتقى حسب مقياس الخريطة، ورمزاً (symbol) يساعد على تحديد هويتها والمعلومات المتعلقة بها. 

تمثل النقاط الكائنات التي لها موقع مميز، وتكون أصغر من أن تمثل باستخدام المضلعات، كالآبار ومحطات القطار والمدارس.
تمثل الخطوط الكائنات التي لها طول، ولكنها أضيق من أن تمثل باستخدام المضلعات، كالطرق والأنهار والسكك الحديدية.
تمثل المضلعات الكائنات الكبيرة، التي يصعب تمثيلها باستخدام النقاط والخطوط، مثل العقارات والحدود الإدارية بين المحافظات والدول. 




الشكل (1): يتضمن هذا المشروع ثلاثة مشاهد لمناطق جغرافية مختلفة.


ثمة رموز خاصة بالنقاط، وأخرى خاصة بالخطوط وثالثة خاصة بالمضلعات: 

يبدو رمز النقطة (علامة النقطة point marker) غالباً مثل المعالم التي تمثلها، فرمز المطار يمكن أن يكون على شكل طائرة صغيرة، ورمز محطة الوقود على شكل الجهاز المستخدم في ملأ الوقود.
يتضمن رمز الخط (نمط الخط line style) خطوطاً رفيعة أو ثخينة، مستمرة أو متقطعة، وفي عدة ألوان.
يتضمن رمز المضلع (نقش تعبئة المضلع polygon fill pattern) ألواناً ونقوشاً تستخدم في تعبئة شكل المضلع. وقد يكون لهذه الألوان علاقة بطبيعة المعالم التي تمثلها، كاللون الأزرق عندما يستخدم في ترميز (symbology) المضلعات التي تمثل البحار. 




الشكل (1): يتضمن هذا المشروع ثلاثة مشاهد لمناطق جغرافية مختلفة.
*مصادر البيانات المكانية للمواضيع*


البيانات المكانية (spatial data) هي بيانات جغرافية تخزّن مواقع وأشكال المعالم الجغرافية، مع معلومات السمات التي تصف ما تمثله هذه المعالم. 

ملف الأشكال (shapefile): هو هيئة ملفات ArcView تستخدم في تخزين مواقع وأشكال وسمات المعالم الجغرافية. ويمكن إنشاء ملفات الأشكال في ArcView انطلاقاً من البيانات المكانية لمواضيع موجودة، أو إنشاء ملفات أشكال فارغة بحيث تضاف إليها المعام فيما بعد باستخدام أدوات الرسم. يعرض ArcView ملفات الأشكال بسرعة، ويسمح بتحريرها.
التغطية (coverage): هي هيئة ملفات ARC/INFO، وهي هيئة شائعة الاستخدام في تطبيقات نظام المعلومات الجغرافية، ويمكن إضافتها إلى ArcView كموضوع. وحتى تتمكن من تحرير تغطية، عليك أولاً تحويلها إلى ملف أشكال. وسنناقش هذا لاحقاً.
يمكنك استعراض مكتبات (libraries) من ARC/INFO أو ArcStorm في ArcView بإضافة أي من طبقاتها كموضوع.

يمكنك إضافة ملفات التصميم بالحاسوب (CAD) باستخدام ملحق قارئ التصميم بالحاسوب (CAD Reader) في ArcView. وتستطيع باستخدام هذا الملحق إضافة موضوع جديد مبني على ملفات أوتوكاد بنوعيها DWG وDXF، وملفات مايكروستيشن (ملفات DGN في نسخة ويندوز فقط).
يستطيع محرك قواعد البيانات المكانية (Spatial Database Engine: SDE) ، وهو من منتجات ESRI، استرجاع المعالم الجغرافية المخزنة في جداول قواعد البيانات العلاقيّة. ويمكنك باستخدام ملحق الوصول إلى قواعد البيانات (Database Access) عرض طبقة معالم SDE كموضوع. 

*مصادر أخرى للبيانات*
يمكنك – بالإضافة إلى مصادر البيانات المكانية – إنشاء مواضيع في ArcView انطلاقاً من الصور وجداول البيانات. 
*بيانات الصور:* هي بيانات تعتمد على الخلايا (cells)، ويكون فيها لكل خلية أو بكسل (pixel) قيمة محددة. ومن الأمثلة الشائعة على هذا النوع من البيانات الصور الجوية وصور الأقمار الاصطناعية والصور الممسوحة (scanned) أي الصور الرقمية المأخوذة عن أوراق باستخدام الماسحة (scanner). يمكنك إضافة الصور إلى ArcView كمواضيع. مع العلم أن الصور غالباً ما تستخدم كخلفية لعرض البيانات المكانية الأخرى مثل المباني والطرق، أو لرسم هذه البيانات في موضوع بمساعدة الصورة.


ويدعم ArcView هيئات الصور التالية: 

TIFF وTIFF/LZW المضغوطة.
ERDAS وIMAGINE (باستخدام ملحق IMAGINE Image في ArcView).
BSQ وBIL وBIP.
Sun Rasterfiles.
BMP.
ملفات Run-length المضغوطة.
JPEG (باستخدام ملحق JPEG Image في ArcView).
Image Catalogs.
ARC GRID
*البيانات الجدولية:* ويمكن أن تتضمن تقريباً أي نوع من المعلومات. وهي غالباً تتضمن بيانات وصفية (سمات) عن معالم الخريطة. وبإرفاق هذه البيانات في موضوع، يمكن توسيع البيانات الوصفية المتوفرة. 

قد تتضمن بعض الجداول معلومات عن مواقع المعالم، ويمكن في هذه الحالة عرضها في موضع مستقل مباشرة، مثل الجداول التي تتضمن بيانات إحداثيات (x وy) لمحطات الحافلات في المدينة.
تم بحمد الله... (((منقول للفائدة)))


----------



## المساح10 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف شكر على الموضوع


----------



## باش مهندس شوشو (18 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة جدا


ارجو الافادة في موضوع نظام ادارة المباني


----------



## ROUDS (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahas (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كتير ع هالمعلومات القيمة 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## بسيم85 (20 فبراير 2010)

ألف شكر لك .. ونحن بانتظار المزيد إن شاء الله


----------



## محروس332 (2 يونيو 2011)

والله الشرح روعه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## crazy_eng48 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يحيى الطائي (7 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (8 مايو 2013)

ولية ميكونش لباقى العرب والمسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (8 مايو 2013)

يحيى الطائي قال:


> شكرا



ولية ميكونش لباقى العرب والمسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (24 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## المقترب (25 مايو 2013)

جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## عزمي حماد (26 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------

